# Testing flood control



## Psionicist (Jan 9, 2002)

Test test


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 9, 2002)

Cool! I was trying to post LOTS of text and got a pop up

"Max lenght of a post is 10000 letters" or something. So Story hour persons beware. Break it down into small posts


----------

